# Taurus PT-1911 Question/problem?



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

I purchased a Taurus pt-1911, finally got my hands on it. Very nice gun, I only have a few and am a relative begginer. Anyway I tore it down as I have found most guns "off the rack" should always be field stipped cleaned inpspected and oiled prior to first use. I tore it down, no worse than any of my guns. Overall impressive internal finish, not quite perfect but well get there. Anyway I put it back together and have two things that I think I am just paranoid about, and I'm kinda sure it's characteristic but want to be sure before I fire it. (It's my first 1911, always been a fan just never been able to afford what I wanted) 

First: It seems like you really have to slam the clip in (again it may have been that way, im not really sure) either you have to very firmly palm it in, or you can slightly depress the clip realease and it will seat right in. Is this typicall? I don't even think during a field stip any of that mechanism is affected.

Second: When the slide is locked back the barel free floats, as in with the slide back if you shake the gun the barell is able to jiggle a little, I assume when the slide comes to rest in the forward position it stabilizes it, it just seemed wierd. I have been shooting target 22lr obviously the barel on those is fixed, whole different setup. I just don't have another 1911 to compare it too?

I guess while I have your attention, what rounds do you use for practice and what is good for nightstand use? currently I have a couple boxes of fiochhi 230gr for target and a single box of speer gold dot 230 gr. How different is it shooting these on the 165 -200 gr vs 230? I only ask because I only have shot a 1911 with 230(really only what I have)

Thanks for reading!:smt1099


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

New gun/new springs:mrgreen: The mag catch is probably just new tight and yes the barrel is free when the slide is back so t will wiggle. Sounds normal to me just shoot it some and things will loosen up/break in.
I use WWB from wally world for practice and you should use whatever shoots good out of yours for self defense, and Ball ammo works for self defense


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As long as the barrel doesn't move when the slide is closed, U are fine. I see this question a lot.

Remember - the barrel has to move in order to change the angle and go thru the slide as it moves...

Yes - I have has many 1911s where ya gotta push the mag hard to get it past the mag release. No biggie...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That barrel better be somewhat loose when the slide is locked back. That's the way the Browning short-recoil action works(majority of semi-auto pistols you'll see use it).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take that puppy out and teach it to hunt. Your OK go for it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Princi (Jan 7, 2007)

littlej72, you did well in buying the Taurus. I won't tell you how long it took me to get one, but I got the first one that my dealer got in. It certainly would be a Consumer Reports "Best Buy". 

I have several higher dollar 1911's, and when I shot the Taurus the first time, my very first shot was dead-center in the bullseye. I turned to my two shooting buddies and said: "That really makes me mad." They looked at my like I was from outer space. I told them: "Because I spent so much money on those other 1911's."

Was yours dry? Mine didn't have a drop of oil. It kind of surprised me because my Taurus 92AF had enough oil on it that I could have used the surplus oil to change the oil on my car. I mean it put Bounty to the test.

I've gotten into the habit of loading a magazine, and then tapping the back of it on my hand to fully seat the rounds into the back of the magazine. I then slam it into the gun. I started to do this after my Browning Buckmark dropped the magazine out of it while I was shooting a couple of times. 

In a defensive situation, if you didn't have the magazine fully seated, and it fell out, it could cost you your life. I'd much rather have a gun that made it a little difficult to put the magazine in, knowing it was firmly in there.

Enjoy your 1911.


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

You guys are awsome, I love shooting and really more specifically handguns...but I don't have a zillion guns or massive gun knowledge. Anyway thanks for the replies, very helpfull. I need to get to the range, I was going to shoot it this weekend but back me up on this who that is a serious(obsessive) cant deal with the weekend croud, the local range is really nice but way crowded on weekends. So maybe this week sometime. 

Yeah I did a lot of research and heard no real substantiated negatives on the pt-1911 and a ton of positives, and without shooting it I am very impressed. Yes it was mega dry, I was shocked as well all my other guns were soaked out of the box. This one I really wasn't positive what to squirt, because everything was dry. I swabbed out the barrel until it came clean, lubed the sides of the slide lightly, coated a few other parts to prevent corrosion, just left alone most of the rear of the gun(firing mechanisms) hopefully that's good. 

You guys kick ass.


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just another? I purchased a nice mag, heres the link to it, it is too long and wont feed, obviously I got the wrong chit. What comperable to this will work in a pt-1911, also what is a good set of grips for this piece. Thanks! 

Why does some ammo I get say 45acp and some say 45 auto? dealers sell both as 45acp (compatible)? buggin me out.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

littlej72 said:


> Just another? I purchased a nice mag, heres the link to it, it is too long and wont feed, obviously I got the wrong chit. What comperable to this will work in a pt-1911, also what is a good set of grips for this piece. Thanks!
> 
> Why does some ammo I get say 45acp and some say 45 auto? dealers sell both as 45acp (compatible)? buggin me out.


.45 auto is 45 acp, no worries there ,as far as the mag goes some 1911's just dont like some mags! You could try new wolfe springs in them but you might do better by buying some of the more expensive brands, In 1911dom you generally do "get what ya pay for" when it comes to parts and accessories, if ya bought it cheap it probably is cheap:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

There are cheaper mags? Its a 1911 Government Mag w/.350" Base Pad, .45 ACP, 8 Rounds, Stainless Steel by springfield arms. Sorry the link didn't work. I actually was messing with it yesterday and now its working? maybe It wasn't all the way in? Anyway what is a good grip that fits this thing?


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Nope your fine, normal new gun stuff. Mags are new and Browning invented the gun that way. Get a range report in _pronto soldier_!!!!


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

my range report is post along with someone else's here is the thread

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6581


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

littlej72 said:


> There are cheaper mags? Its a 1911 Government Mag w/.350" Base Pad, .45 ACP, 8 Rounds, Stainless Steel by springfield arms. Sorry the link didn't work. I actually was messing with it yesterday and now its working? maybe It wasn't all the way in? Anyway what is a good grip that fits this thing?


You can get good mags at any good gun shop. I use 8rd. Chip McCormick Shooting Star mags. they are about $18.00ea. They usually come with a base pad you can install.


----------

